# Dewalt DW625



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hello All:

After seeing the recent thread on the Router Raizer I called the company to ask about some details. The guy was extremely pleasant and helpful (embarrassed that I didn't get his name) and spoke to me for quite a while. At one point I asked him what was his favorite router for use in a table and his response was that hands down it was the DeWalt DW625. His description included "zero run out" and "so quiet you don't know its on except at full speed", "Swiss precision" etc. He was really quite persuasive to the point that I was just about ready to order one. 
Before I hit the "buy now" button at Northern Tool ($270 with free shipping!) I spent some time googleing for information. Reviews were generally good but not stellar. A few folks echoed the excellent claims but others were lukewarm. 
Those of you have used a DW625 would you please share your experiences and opinions? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jim

OK, I'll hold my hand up. I have an Elu MOF177e typ 2 (Swiss), an Elu MOF177e typ 4 (Italian), a deWalt DW625 (don't know the type, but it's Italian) and I've just ordered a Trend T11 (a DW625 clone). I currently also have two Elu MOF31s and an Elu MOF98, so a bit of an Elu fan..... 

Whatever else the DW625 is, it ISN'T is a piece of "Swiss precision". It's Italian. The downside is that "big yellow" have been cheeseparing with quality over the years, so it isn't quite as nice as it used to be. The upside is that the DW625 is still a reliable, hard-working tool. I find them relatively easy to repair, although to date I've only needed to replace the bearings, a consequence of excessive use in a router table with inadequate dust extraction, so be warned! I've used various other routers in recent years in trade environments, namely the Hitachi M12v2 (too big, clumsy and cumbersome, poor fence), the Casals/Freud FT2000e (shoddy build, not long lived, noisy, poor fence), the Makita 3612 (reliable, depth stop cheap and nasty, poor fence), the AEG/Ryobi OF2050 (big, clumsy, locking lever in wrong p[lace for me, poor fence), Bosch GOF1700ACE (surprisingly good, very quiet and smooth, a bit top heavy and the later ones came with a decent cast ally fence) and the Festool OF2000 (the older model - made by Mafell - a well made but frankly over-priced bit of kit). The current DW625 beats all of them hands down. As a hand held router it has the best depth setting mechanism of any router I've used for work. For table use it needs to be used with either a Woodrat plunge bar or with a Trend/DW fine depth adjuster, but there is a slightly better option available - the Trend T11. this is basically a DW625 with some mods to improve use in the router table. Improvements include a fine depth adjuster which can be operated from above the table, a larger base opening (allowing 86mm cutters against 50mm of the DW625/Trend T10), an extra 10mm of plunge depth (80mm against 70mm) and is modified to enable it to be used with a quick attach/release kit for installation in a router table. That's why I decided to pay the premium and buy a T11 rather than another DW625. That and the fact I can't afford a Festool OF2200. :cray:

Hope that's some use to you


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Phil

One of the most informative and succint appraisals I've seen !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> One of the most informative and succint appraisals I've seen !
> 
> ...


Amen to that I especially liked the "cheeseparing" comment. Hadn't heard that one before and I like it.


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Very helpful, thanks a bunch! As far as I can tell the Trend is not available in the US so I may have to be content with the DW625 and maybe the Router Raizer for depth adjustment above the table. Sounds like I'll give up some reach and some opening over the Trend but those shouldn't be show stoppers. 

Cheers,
Jim



Phil P said:


> The current DW625 beats all of them hands down.
> For table use it needs to be used with either a Woodrat plunge bar or with a Trend/DW fine depth adjuster, but there is a slightly better option available - the Trend T11. this is basically a DW625 with some mods to improve use in the router table. Improvements include a fine depth adjuster which can be operated from above the table, a larger base opening (allowing 86mm cutters against 50mm of the DW625/Trend T10), an extra 10mm of plunge depth (80mm against 70mm) and is modified to enable it to be used with a quick attach/release kit for installation in a router table. That's why I decided to pay the premium and buy a T11 rather than another DW625.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

What a pity that the Trend T11 isn't available in the USA, it certainly has a lot of the features that _should_ be in the DW625. Had a play with a DW626 this morning. It's bigger, heavier and more powerful than the DW625, uses the same collets, side fence, etc but costs about $100 more over here. DW are supposed to have introduced it as a heavier model for use in router tables but it just strikes me as too big, too heavy and too costly. Pity.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Swiss 177E, The DW625 and the Trend T11 at school. The DW is almost as good as the Elu. The Trend comes 3rd in popularity despite a close similarity to the others. I have my DW in a table. It is mounted in the Jessem Rout R lift, with an Incra fence at school and my own fence at home.


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just purchased a Dewalt 625 used on Ebay last night with two chucks 1/4 and 1/2.

Delivered to me for 117 US dollars-----

There is a new one in sealed box for 225 delivered, private sale.

If anybody knows where i can get a woodrat plunger and the quik-release chuck I appreciate a heads up.

Regards,

Herb

PS.----tried to find a new Trend T-10 or T-11-----Nothing in the USA that I could find.

PPS.----Phil P ---very good report, nice job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bar
WoodRat PlungeBar

Chuck
router chuck items - Get great deals on Business Industrial, Home Garden items on eBay.com!

Trend
router Trend T11 - Google Product Search

====




Timmberman said:


> Just purchased a Dewalt 625 used on Ebay last night with two chucks 1/4 and 1/2.
> 
> Delivered to me for 117 US dollars-----
> 
> ...


----------

